# Advice on older Craftsman saws



## 9425dog (Mar 5, 2011)

Hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I've got an inexpensive direct drive Craftsman saw, but have started getting into more woodwork, and am thinking hard about upgrading. Ordered a Delta T2 fence for my birthday, but this morning was looking on CL and found two Craftsman saws that look intriguing. They are:

113.298751 - $200 (1 hr drive, pics look clean, little rusting)
113.298031 - $100 (2.5 hour drive, rusting on table)

It looks like they're both cast iron tops. The $200 saw has wing extensions, while the $100 has solid extension with a fair bit of rusting on the surface.

I'm in the middle of building a combination table saw/router table workbench on wheels and wondered if anyone here could offer advice about these saws. Both are purported to be in good working order. Would either of these be worth an upgrade?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

One thing you should probly do is find out If they are both the same hp because of the diffrence in model number


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Rust typically cleans up pretty nicely with one of several rust removal products on the market. Cast iron wings are nice, but that's a pretty long drive....is that 2.5 hrs each way or is that a round trip total? ...an executive decision that only you can make. These saws tend to be pretty similar to each other...I'd check to make sure it's not the version with the cable drive...otherwise they have pretty much the same guts as the Ridgid contractor saws.


----------



## 9425dog (Mar 5, 2011)

Picked up a bit more info. The $100 saw is described as having a 1 hp motor (developing 2, not sure what that means exactly), while the $200 saw is a 1.5 hp motor. Basically looking at an extra hour drive to save $100 and get the solid table...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

I have a 113.298751. It is an all cast iron top with cast iron wings, belt drive, 1-1/2 hp with a cam lock fence. I think the 113.298031 is the same basic saw, but has stamped steel extensions and a twist lock fence. My saw has seen service for 25 years. 
I replaced the original 1hp motor with a 1-1/2hp. I reused the 1hp motor on another piece of equipment that needed a motor, so it was just a chance to upgrade. Other than that, I've never had to replace anything and the the saw has worked flawlessly. I used my uncle's craftsman saw with steel wings and the twist lock fence and did not like it nearly as good as my own. I think the 1hp developing 2hp is a marketing ploy. It may develop 2hp, but is that under severe load? What conditions cause it to double in horsepower? Does it have a turbo-charger or what? I'd call it a 1hp saw. Hope that helps.


----------



## 9425dog (Mar 5, 2011)

Just curious - What did you dislike about your Uncle's saw vs your own?

Right now, I'm looking at either buying the $100 saw and replacing the fence with a Delta T2, or returning the Delta fence and buying the $200 saw and just using the fence that comes with it.

Given a choice between those two options, which would you guys take?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Got any pics to help give us more details?


----------



## 9425dog (Mar 5, 2011)

*Pic*

Here's a pic of the $100 saw. The $200 is much cleaner.

I just found a 113.***X model for $200 nearby as well. Should get some pics tonight...


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

9425dog said:


> Just curious - What did you dislike about your Uncle's saw vs your own?
> 
> Right now, I'm looking at either buying the $100 saw and replacing the fence with a Delta T2, or returning the Delta fence and buying the $200 saw and just using the fence that comes with it.
> 
> Given a choice between those two options, which would you guys take?


The cast iron extentions on mine let the sawdust fall through. It piles up on the steel wings. Not a big deal, just an observation. I'm pretty sure that the top with cast iron wings is flatter than the steel. I liked the cam lock fence better. I think it moves and sets up faster.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

*Opportunity for a 113.298031*

I have a potential opportunity to buy 113.298031 at an estate auction. I found this thread in looking for info on it so I thought I'd add on rather than make a new one. Only reason I'm considering it is because I may be able to get it for less than $30. above that (more or less), it doesn't matter how good the deal is, I don't have the money to devote to it right now. Curious if anyone, including the OP, has any more feedback on this model. 

Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

railaw said:


> I have a potential opportunity to buy 113.298031 at an estate auction. I found this thread in looking for info on it so I thought I'd add on rather than make a new one. Only reason I'm considering it is because I may be able to get it for less than $30. above that (more or less), it doesn't matter how good the deal is, I don't have the money to devote to it right now. Curious if anyone, including the OP, has any more feedback on this model.
> 
> Thanks.


I have a 1977 model Craftsman handed down from my dad after he passed away. The fence was terrible. I put a Vega Pro 40 fence on it and now it cuts like a new one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

$30 is a very good buy on a belt drive Cman contractor saw. The motor and other parts should be worth well more than that.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks. Apparently $30 What's too much of a bargain. the bid is up to 45 now that's more than I have to devotes of this. I'm sure whoever wins will be getting a bargain.


----------

